

Do people lose interest in programming as they age? - hdivider
https://www.quora.com/Do-people-lose-interest-in-programming-as-they-age

======
donkeyhaut
People lose interest in programming as it is practiced commercially - highly
constrained, deadline driven, curiosity-thwarting, having our talents
harnessed and pimped out to some imagined consumer, etc. At least I did.

Since retiring from this profession, I have enjoyed a rebirth of the original
fascination I had with programming doing exactly what I want and following
where it leads. To me this is a 100% consuming and joyous activity.

To those who conclude this is unattainable in the real world of business -
perhaps what you love is making money, not programming?

------
contingencies
Very interesting thread, even to this early 30s specimen. No great surprises
for me personally, but it's always reassuring to see others sharing similar
perspectives on subjects as potentially close to home as 'the rest of your
life'. Thanks for sharing.

